# Jennifer Hudson Spotlight



## lovely333 (Aug 13, 2008)

Ok I know you all have seen the video and she looks great. I was wondering if someone could give me some ideas on how to recreate the look.
Thanks!


----------



## BlaqueBarbie (Sep 2, 2008)

OMG this video! How does she look so flawless in plastic she looks plastic did anyone else notice this shes one tone lol I wonder who is the makeup artist and what did they use. She really looks fake in this video as far as her skin goes. I would love to know what was used it's been on my brain for awhile now.

P.S I love the song and J.Hud


----------



## aziajs (Sep 2, 2008)

I loooove her look in this video!


----------

